

Why Windows 8 Will Suck - polylabs
http://blog.polylabs.ca/2012/08/17/why-windows-8-will-suck/

======
spikefromspace
Personally, I think any interface takes some getting used to. Even Win7 and
Mac OS X seemed hard to grasp at first due to my comfort with the old
Windows/Linux styles. But, with a small amount of time you realize their
strength and actually start to like it. Also, Microsoft may easily make some
changes based on feedback they get in this 90 day trial period (like yours for
example).

